# Just when I thought I had to do the laundry alone.....



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gia said she'd help.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwww Sweet Little Gia helping mommy like a good girl. She is so sweet!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww Just be sure to remove her before putting the wash in. lol


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

svdreamer said:


> Awww Just be sure to remove her before putting the wash in. lol


My first thought too


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> Awwww Sweet Little Gia helping mommy like a good girl. She is so sweet!


Thank you Pam! I was sure glad she wanted to help, cause I didn't really wanna do it. :wink: :lol:



svdreamer said:


> Awww Just be sure to remove her before putting the wash in. lol





nabi said:


> My first thought too


:lol: She could use a bath, though? :wink: :lol:


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Awwwwww! What a nice little girl!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Awww what a cutie helping mommy.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh bless her,look at that face !


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Aww bless her helping mommy! sooo cute Wish Pixie would help me!xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rms3402 said:


> Awwwwww! What a nice little girl!





efinishya said:


> Awww what a cutie helping mommy.





michele said:


> Oh bless her,look at that face !





mrsb said:


> Aww bless her helping mommy! sooo cute Wish Pixie would help me!xxx


Thanks ladies!! She was a great helper!!!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I bet that was a fresh load from the dryer! Gracie will disappear underneath a nice warm load of towels, and I just let her have her way with them until they cool down enough to send her scrambling out!

Gia is so precious! 

Oh, and both my babies help me strow the clothes around the house when I get them sorted and they're waiting to go into the wash...They're very good at that!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

kimr said:


> I bet that was a fresh load from the dryer! Gracie will disappear underneath a nice warm load of towels, and I just let her have her way with them until they cool down enough to send her scrambling out!
> 
> Gia is so precious!
> 
> Oh, and both my babies help me strow the clothes around the house when I get them sorted and they're waiting to go into the wash...They're very good at that!


Thank you!! : ) Haha! No, they hadn't been washed yet. But I know what you mean about the ones coming from the dryer. Mine LOVE that!!! They'll get in there and roll around, scoot underneath them, wallow in them, etc. :lol: I have this thing that when I wash their blankets, I take them out of the dryer, and I can say, "babies, come get your warm warm." They all come running! They know what warm warm means, and I wrap each of them in their own warm blanket out of the dryer. :lol:

Mine are good at strowing them too. We have such smart babies. :lol: :wink: They think they are helping, that's what matters, right? :lol: Ya just gotta love em'!!!!


----------



## KC DogLuv (Apr 21, 2011)

hehe, my chihuahua loves sleeping in my dirty laundry. She used to never do it, but we started fostering this pit bull who started doing it, and now she copies him and I find her underneath my shirts and sweaters all the time, now!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KC DogLuv said:


> hehe, my chihuahua loves sleeping in my dirty laundry. She used to never do it, but we started fostering this pit bull who started doing it, and now she copies him and I find her underneath my shirts and sweaters all the time, now!


They come up with the silliest things to do, don't they! :lol: But it's always the cutest little stuff, so you can't help but giggle and find it sweet! 4 1/2 years ago, before getting my first Chi, if someone would have told me that I'd have dogs rolling around in my clean clothes, I would have thought they were crazy. :lol: Amazing how fast they become part of your family, and almost anything they do is cute!! :daisy:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I would love to find her in my laundry basket sometime....do you think she would be willing to help me?


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

wot a cute girl, teddy has nearly ended up in the washing mashing, they love the dirty laundry lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lynx8456 said:


> I would love to find her in my laundry basket sometime....do you think she would be willing to help me?


I'm sure she'd be more than happy to help! : ) Thank you Laura! 



tulula's mum said:


> wot a cute girl, teddy has nearly ended up in the washing mashing, they love the dirty laundry lol


Thank you! They are so funny lovin' the dirty laundry! :lol:


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi as always i love your gia and all the tinies


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

Aww... I have a little laundry helper too


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi as always i love your gia and all the tinies


Thank you so much! :daisy:



LucyChi said:


> Aww... I have a little laundry helper too


They are just the best little helpers, aren't they! : )


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

aww, good helpful puppy!! lol! Help or hinder is the question though


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

CarrieAndCalista said:


> aww, good helpful puppy!! lol! Help or hinder is the question though


Haha! I hear ya!! :lol: Little rascals!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

How sweet. She looks so warm and cozy.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

So adorable! Did she get to pour the soap in?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> How sweet. She looks so warm and cozy.


Thank you Trieste! : )



Audreybabypup said:


> So adorable! Did she get to pour the soap in?


Thank you! : ) She tried, but spilled a little. :lol: :wink: I told her it was okay, the effort is what counted. :lol:


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Kimberly! : )


----------

